# Great Deals on Marine Electronics & More!!!



## shut-up-and-fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Check out the great products I have available FOR SALE....If you see something of interest simply let me know where you found me and if it is from this forum I will offer you a discounted price from the price you see on my website. Check it out www.shut-up-and-fish.com​


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Furuno FCV-585 You are $273 higher than BOE MARINE
Garmin 541 youare $169 higher than BOE MARINE

How much is that discount?


----------



## shut-up-and-fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello jlw1972,

As stated: "If you see something of interest simply let me know where you found me and if it is from this forum I will offer you a discounted price from the price you see on my website"....

FURUNO FCV585 8.4" COLOR LCD FISHFINDER 50/200KHZ 600/1000W on the site is listed at $1542.95 YOUR DISCOUNTED PRICE is $1269.92 + 8.99 fedex ship/tracking
http://www.shut-up-and-fish.com/product_info.php?products_id=45955435

GARMIN GPSMAP541 PLOTTER PRELOADED US COASTAL on the site is listed at $727.95 YOUR DISCOUNTED PRICE is $659.99 + 8.99 fedex ship/tracking
http://www.shut-up-and-fish.com/product_info.php?products_id=45956042

GARMIN GPSMAP541S COLOR COMBO US COASTAL WITHOUT TRANSDUCER on the site is listed at $769.95 YOUR DISCOUNTED PRICE is $691.99 + 8.99 fedex ship/tracking
[URL="http://www.shut-up-and-fish.com/product_info.php?products_id=47158744"]http://www.shut-up-and-fish.com/product_info.php?products_id=47158744[/URL]


Thank you
David Goodson
shut-up-and-fish


----------

